# Favourite from each genre



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a bit of fun.
what are your favourites from the following genres and pick three words to describe them and your favourite performer of that piece. You cannot repeat the same word throughout the entire thing. You may add other info as well.

Opera: Rusalka, Dvorak: I don't listen to much opera and I pick this just for the song to the moon. Renee Fleming: Serene, calming, sorrowful.

Piano sonata: Piano sonata 32, Beethoven: Claudio Arrau: Majestic, tempestuous, riveting.

Violin sonata: Violin sonata 9, Beethoven: Heifetz: Lively, dramatic, joyful.

Other work for piano solo: Fantaisie op. 49, Chopin: Claudio Arrau: Macabre, faust-like dream.

Piano concerto: Piano concerto in A minor, Schumann: Claudio Arrau: Emotional, passionate, heart-wrenching.

Violin concerto: Violin concerto in D major, Brahms: Nathan Milstein: Loud - tranquil, heavenly.

Symphony: Symphony no.3, Mendelssohn: - : Atmospheric, beautiful, Scottish


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I just can't do this. Too many favorites, and they're always shifting. I got a top 5 for about everything and can't decide which is favorite.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Opera: Maderna: _Satyricon. _Myriad, Labyrinthial, Mystifying. Divertimento Ensemble (Montaigne)

Piano sonata: Samuel Barber, _Sonata Op. 26. _Angular, Fiery, Provocative. Peter Lawson (EMI) or Van Cliburn (RCA).

Violin sonata: Charles Ives: _Third Sonata for Violin and Piano. _Atmospheric, Disturbing, Evocative. (NAXOS)

Other work for piano solo: Beethoven: _Moonlight Sonata. _Complete Sonatas (various) (Audiophile Classics)

Piano concerto: Milton Babbitt. Entropic, Static, Transfixing. (New World)

Violin concerto: Samuel Barber. Passionate, Tender, Noble. (Joshua Bell)

Symphony: Lou Harrison, _Symphony No. 3._ Compassionate, Focused, Exotic (Dennis Russell Davies)


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Opera: Mozart - Die Zauberfloete (Klemperer EMI recording)

Piano sonata: Beethoven - Waldstein (Wilhelm Kempff DG recording)

Violin sonata: Brahms - Violin Sonata #3 (Perlman, Ashkenazy EMI recording)

Other work for piano solo: Bach - Goldberg Variations (Perahia Sony recording)

Piano concerto: Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #2 (Stephen Hough, Andrew Litton Hyperion recording)

Violin concerto: Sibelius - Violin Concerto (Heifetz)

Symphony: Mahler - Symphony #2 "Resurrection" (Klemperer live recording with BRSO)


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Opera:N/A for me at this point.

Piano sonata: I'm going to go with Beethoven's no. 8 and Schubert's no. 17 here, with Liszt's as a strong third place.

Violin sonata: No opinion.

Other work for piano solo: This is a huge category for me, but off the top of my head it may be Alkan's Esquisses or Liszt's concert etudes, or perhaps Chopin's ballades. But, really, there is just too much to pick from. I would guess the majority of my listening time is spent in this category.

Piano concerto: Another too close to call for me. Really can't say for sure, but it may be Saint Saens no. 2. But, there are lots of contenders here.

Violin concerto: Not a big category for me, so no opinion.

Symphony: I'm going with Beethoven's no. 7.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Opera: La Boheme : Luciano Pavarotti: brazen , bravado, bluster

Piano sonata: ???

Violin sonata: ???

Other work for piano solo????: Schubert: Piano Impromptu in A major : Convincing, reasonable, persuasive 

Piano concerto: Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20: sweet, carefree, faultless

Violin concerto: Schumann: inevitable , insincere, unpredictable.

Symphony: Haydn No. 94 in G Major: soft, lifting, courtly.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Just a bit of fun.
> what are your favourites from the following genres and pick three words to describe them and your favourite performer of that piece. You cannot repeat the same word throughout the entire thing. You may add other info as well.
> 
> Opera: Rusalka, Dvorak: I don't listen to much opera and I pick this just for the song to the moon. Renee Fleming: Serene, calming, sorrowful.
> ...


Opera: Rusalka, Dvorak: I don't listen to much opera and I pick this just for the song to the moon. Renee Fleming: Serene, calming, sorrowful.

Piano sonata: Piano sonata 29, Beethoven: Solomon Cutner: Majestic, tempestuous, riveting.

Violin sonata: Violin sonata 9, Beethoven: Jascha Heifetz: Lively, dramatic, joyful.

Other work for piano solo: Fantaisie op. 17, Schumann: Sviatoslav Richter: Macabre, faust-like dream.

Piano concerto: Piano concerto in A minor, Schumann: Solomon Cutner: Emotional, passionate, heart-wrenching.

Violin concerto: Violin concerto in D major, Brahms: Nathan Milstein: Loud - tranquil, heavenly.

Symphony: Symphony no.3, Mendelssohn: - : Atmospheric, beautiful, Scottish


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's my take:

Opera: *John Moran* - The Manson Family (Moran); Haunting, Disturbing, fun

Piano sonata: *Segei Prokofiev* - Piano Sonata No 8 (Pletnev); Soulful, yearning, conclusive

Violin sonata: *Hilding Rosenberg* - Sonata for Solo Violin No 3 (Leon Spierer); Searching, sparse, forming

Other work for piano solo: *Ferrucio Busoni* - Fantasia Contrappuntistica (John Ogdon II); Terrifying, introspective, meraviglioso

Piano concerto: *György Ligeti* - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra (P.L. Aimard); Metric, steadfast, soothing

Violin concerto: *Fartein Valen* - Violin Concerto (Tellefsen); Majestic, Concentrated, Flowering

Symphony: *Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No 4 (Horenstein); Universal, frolicsome, visceral

/ptr


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Opera: Rusalka, Dvorak: I don't listen to much opera and I pick this just for the song to the moon. Renee Fleming: Serene, calming, sorrowful.
> 
> Piano sonata: Piano sonata 29, Beethoven: Solomon Cutner: Majestic, tempestuous, riveting.
> 
> ...


Erm... did you mean to hit the edit button?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Opera: Don Giovanni (Mozart)
Piano Sonata: Hammerklavier (Beethoven)
Violin Sonata: K. 379 (Mozart)
Other work for piano solo: Etudes, Op. 10 (Chopin)
Piano Concerto: No. 5 (Beethoven)
Violin Concerto: Mendelssohn
Symphony: No. 40 (Mozart)


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Opera: Maderna: _Satyricon. _Myriad, Labyrinthial, Mystifying. Divertimento Ensemble (Montaigne)
> Piano sonata: Samuel Barber, _Sonata Op. 26. _Angular, Fiery, Provocative. Peter Lawson (EMI) or Van Cliburn (RCA).
> Violin sonata: Charles Ives: _Third Sonata for Violin and Piano. _Atmospheric, Disturbing, Evocative. (NAXOS)
> Other work for piano solo: Beethoven: _Moonlight Sonata. _Complete Sonatas (various) (Audiophile Classics)
> ...


What, no Brahms!? :lol::devil:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Opera: Don Giovanni (Mozart)
Piano Sonata: K475/457 or #21 by Schubert
Violin Sonata: K. 377 (Mozart)
Other work for piano solo: Diabelli Variations (Beethoven)
Piano Concerto: Mozart
Violin Concerto: Beethoven
Wind Concerto: K622
Double Concerto: Sinfonia Concertante
Symphony: Jupiter


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Baroque concerto: Brandenburg no. 6
Symphony: Bizet
Piano sonata: Berg
Fugue: Art of the Fugue IV
Canon: Wylkynson, Jesus autem transiens / Credo in Deum
String quintet: Brahms g major
Opera overture: Thieving Magpie
Passion: Pärt
Violin concerto: Schoenberg
Piano concerto: Brahms no. 2
Etudes: Ligeti
Tone poem: Tapiola
Requiem: Fauré
Choral: Górecki, Miserere
Variations: Webern op. 27
Violin sonata: Schnittke no. 2
Cello concerto: Schumann
Oboe concerto: Strauss
String quartet: Cherubini no. 3


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Burroughs said:


> Just a bit of fun.
> what are your favourites from the following genres and pick three words to describe them and your favourite performer of that piece. You cannot repeat the same word throughout the entire thing. You may add other info as well.
> 
> Opera: Rusalka, Dvorak: I don't listen to much opera and I pick this just for the song to the moon. Renee Fleming: Serene, calming, sorrowful.
> ...


Great list! I have not heard the Beethoven concerto yet, but all the others I like very much


----------

